# UK Text buddies??



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

Not sure if this is the correct place for this....but I've been finding texting friends who know how i feel helps get through the day. So texting people who feel the same with SA or depression might help too??

Has anyone tried this before or would want to try it?


----------

